# Nybody ever have issues with Imprintables Warehouse?



## DGC53 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have had a couple 'glitches' lately, after having years of trouble-free service.

Anybody else seeing different things when dealing with them?

dgc


----------



## 3Impressions (Aug 29, 2016)

I get most of my supplies from them and I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Paladin (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure if it's a glitch or just a really weird business practice, but my first order from them was my last. I went online this morning and ordered a cutter from them. No big deal, I order thousands of dollars of product every week for my other business. About an hour later I got an email with a form they wanted filled out asking for all sorts of business information that really wasn't any of their business since I wasn't applying for credit. When I called to ask about it they said they needed the information before they could ship it, but decided they could ship it when I told them to cancel the order and I would order from someone else. Not sure about these people, but I won't be ordering from them again.


----------

